# Driving Exercises?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Well to start with your first question. There are lots of things you can do to help him build up his muscles. Trotting is the best thing for him. If you have a round pen, do around 30 minuets of walk, and trot work for the next few days. Then slowly added more trotting time. Like 1-2 minuets every few days. Trotting is better balance for the horse while still allowing them build of muscles. 

It vary much depends on the horse. You need to watch him each days. Just stick to the sled for a few weeks. You dont want to make him super sore or he may not want to be put back into the cart. After a few weeks add around 30-50 pounds, Or even a person. You just need to watch him, just dont go to fast.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to use the stone boat and a bale for a seat and go down a road with hard packed snow. The sled slid nicely on this. We often checked how warm the horse was getting so there was a lot more walking than trotting. We'd take a thermos of coffee to allow the horse a break and pull some hay off the bale. We always walked on the way home. We didn't want the horse to get the idea it could hurry home.


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome advice and ideas, thank you both!


----------

